

Ever called by "Financial Services" even though you are on the national Do Not Call registry? - e40

And, do they hang up on you when you ask what company they are with or their phone number?<p>I'm on the Do No Call registry, yet I've gotten dozens of calls from this scumbag company over the last year.<p>Today I got another call. I kept the dude on the phone for a good 5 minutes before he asked if "this is about getting my number off their list" (at which point he hung up when I said "yes").<p>I found this via googling: http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2004/07/dmfs.shtm<p>What I want to know: does anyone know the actual company name? What can we do to fuck up these scumbags?
======
tlrobinson
If the number shows up on caller ID try these:

<http://800notes.com/>

<http://www.whocalled.us/>

I think you can also get your phone company to block numbers that have caller
ID blocked.

~~~
e40
They block caller ID when they call. *69 doesn't work either.

